# Snow?



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

So how much snow did everyone get? We got a skif in the valley and not sure how much in the mountains.


----------



## Wdycle (Sep 11, 2007)

I've got 12'' plus out here in Muskrat Spring's! It's still coming down!!! :shock:


----------



## reb8600 (Sep 8, 2007)

It has melted quite a bit now but at 2:00 I had almost 12" in my front yard here in Roy. These pictures were taken at 1:00.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

We had 2 inches on top of our car, but the ground didn't have any. We're in downtown Salt Lake.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

just got a skif of snow on the lawn. here in rose park.


----------



## ACHY (Oct 18, 2007)

Not a bit out here in Vernal.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm working in Colorado Springs CO.

* Had 26 inches of snow by my motel door this morning!!!!!*


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

With as warm as it has been we will be lucky to see any real snow until December... :|


----------

